# E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?



## Meistersplinter123 (28. November 2014)

*E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Hallo,
da mein vorhandener Desktop PC schon sehr in die Jahe gekommen ist und ich jetzt wieder anfangen möchte etwas zu Zocken, hätte ich die Frage an euch, ob ich mein "altes" Netzeil ein Be Quiet Netzteil E5 Straight Power mit 500W weiter nutzen kann, weil ich iwo gelesen habe, das Netzteil muss mit den neuen Stromsparmodi vom zb dem Prozi klarkommen? Was ist da dran? Bin der Meinung das mein Netzteil noch nicht soo alt ist....Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Weg damit, das ist ein uralter Schinken. Kannst zu einem http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500w-atx-2-4-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html oder http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html greifen, aber nenn mal bitte die Hardware.


----------



## azzih (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Das Netzteil ist von 2006 und erfüllt keine moderne ATX Norm. Mal davon abgesehn das die Bauteile eh am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit sind und wichtige Schutzschaltungen fehlen. Wenn du ein neuen PC holst oder irgend ne teure Komponente dann solltest du es zwingend austauschen.


----------



## Meistersplinter123 (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Ich weiß das es nicht mehr das neuste ist...wenn es hier aber alleine um das Alter geht dann kann man es doch noch nutzen oder? Bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen diesen Modis...Prozi wird ein e3 1231v3 und als graka kommt ne r9 290x rein....passt also von der Leistung her.


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Nein, Kondensatoren haben eine begrenzte Lebensdauer und im E5 wurden nicht gerade gute verbaut, das Netzteil dürfte also schon Ripple jenseits der Norm aufweisen. Die Technik ist zudem uralt (Gruppenreguliert und auch nicht für schnelle Lastwechsel wie sie jede moderne CPU und jede morderne Graka macht)

Den Aufpreis zur 290x kannst du dir übrigens sparen, besser eine gute 290 rein: http://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html (wenn die von den Maßen passt).

Am besten gleich hier einen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

Das E5 bitte fachgerecht entsorgen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Meistersplinter123 (28. November 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

ja srry ...natürlich eine 290 OC von Saphire...das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht..es tut mir aber in der Seele Weh mein altes Netzteil nirgends gebrauchen zu können...sieht von Außen noch so gut wie neu aus..


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*



Meistersplinter123 schrieb:


> sieht von Außen noch so gut wie neu aus..


...nur ist es völlig egal, wie ein Netzteil von außen ausschaut.
Wichtig ist, wie es innen drin ausschaut...

Anyway:
Dein Netzteil ist von 2006, technisch dürfts noch a bisserl älter sein.
Damals waren die Umstände eine ganz andere, als man die Netzteile entwickelte -> CPUs haben einen Großteil der Leistungsaufnahme verbraten, Grafikkarten waren deutlich genügsamer. Selbst High End Modelle lagen bei etwa 100-125W. Und kamen mit einem Anschluss aus. Und man musste auch noch auf die alten Sockel A System rücksicht (sehr starker +5V Verbrauch) nehmen...


----------



## Zwitschack (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E5 Straight Power 500W Netzteil für modernen Gamer PC?*

ich verweise den TE einfach mal hierher:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html

durchlesen und dann ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------

